# Serverhardware, was beachten?



## Hawkster (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo allesamt,

da ich nun schon 2-3x einen Homeserver gebastelt habe, und immerwieder feststellen muss das die Hardware irgendwann einfach aufgibt, wollte ich mich nun mal erkundigen.

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der hardware im Rechnenzentrum und der eines Privatrechners?! Ich sehe Server, die Laufen 3 Jahre 24/7 und geben keinen Mucks von sich...
Dann wiederrum Privatrechner, welche alle 3 Monate wegen irgendwas rumjammern...

Nun bin ich am Überlegen mir einfach ein 19" 1HE-Rack-Server zu holen und würde nun gern einfach mal wissen, was ich dabei zu beachten habe...
Raid-System ist mir zum beispiel sehr wichtig usw.

Könntet Ihr mich dabei vielleicht mal beraten?!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Februar 2010)

Das wichtigste ist wohl, dass in einem Rechenzentrum optimale Bedingungen herrschen. Sprich gute Belüftung, kein Staub und eine gleichmäßige Stromversorgung ohne Spannungsspitzen. Zudem sind zumeist hochwertige Geräte verbaut. Keine Noname-Netzteile etc.

Und wenn man darauf achtet was man kauft muss man keine Probleme haben. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden, der dauernd Probleme mit seiner Hardware hat (außer einige hoffnungslose Fälle) und mir ist auch kein Rechenzentrum bekannt das nicht ab und zu mal Defekte hat.


----------



## ronaldh (19. Februar 2010)

Es ist schon so, dass ich Rechnern, die als Server konzipiert sind, andere Bauteile verbaut werden, und der Schwerpunkt bei der Konstruktion ein völlig anderer ist, als bei Privatrechnern. 

Bei Servern wird zunächst nicht Wert auf höchste Leistung gelegt, sondern auf höchste Zuverlässigkeit. Prozessoren, Motherboards oder Speicher, die am Rande ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit gefahren werden, haben nun mal ein höheres Ausfallrisiko als Bauteile, bei denen höhere Sicherheitsreserven eingehalten werden. 

Die Bauteile selbst (z.B. der Hauptspeicher) verfügt dann über Fehlerkorrektur, die in Privatrechnern nicht vorhanden sind. Da auch die Fehlerkorrektur immer etwas Zeit kostet, können diese Speicherbausteine dann durchaus auch langsamer sein. Dafür sind gerade die Festplatten-Controller wesentlich schneller, als in Privatsystemen, und kosten häufig so viel, wie man sonst für einen kompletten guten Rechner bezahlt.

Bei Servern kommt es halt meist vorrangig auf ein schnelles Festplatten-System an, der Prozessor selbst wird häufig weniger stark ausgelastet. Und ein RAID-10-System mit SAS-Platten ist nun mal deutlich schneller (jedoch auch wesentlich teurer) als z.B. SATA-Platten. In dem letzten Unternehmen, in dem ich gearbeitet hatte, hatten wir 10 Server im Einsatz, auf den komplexe Datenbankanwendungen liefen. Die Prozessoren waren selten wirklich ausgelastet.


----------



## fluessig (19. Februar 2010)

Der Thread wäre einiges einfacher, wenn du sagen würdest, für was du den Server verwenden möchtest.


----------



## chmee (19. Februar 2010)

Man kann es auch mal andersrum betrachten.. Was sind denn Problembauteile?

CPU? Nein!
Gehäuse? Nein!
Netzteil? Nicht, wenn man richtig dimensionert!
RAM? Wenn er nicht am Anfang schon Defekte zeigte, lief alles gut.
Kühler? Schwachpunkt bei 24/7 - Entgegenwirken-> Rechner runterfahren lassen bei Überhitzung.
HDD? Habe hier genug zu liegen, die irgendwann ihren Geist aufgegeben haben.
Mainboard? Wenn außerhalb der Norm bzw. schelcht gekühlt!
GraKa? Erst einmal erlebt, Selbstverschulden.

Einflüsse von Außen:
Stromspitzen/schwankungen/ausfälle? UPS-USV..
Staub/Temperatur? In weiten Grenzen kontrollierbar. Serverrack, verschließbar hilft viel..
Putzfrau, die für ihren Staubsauger genau den falschen Stecker zieht? Unkontrollierbar!

Ich meine, das Hauptproblem ist primär das Festplattensystem, dafür nimmt man dann eben Raid-Systeme mit Redundanz in Form von RAID1, 10 oder 5 oder oder oder.. Staub kann man gut kontrollieren, Temperatur wird mit jedem weiteren Rechner/Stromverbraucher in der Nähe schwieriger. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Enumerator (20. Februar 2010)

Hi!



chmee hat gesagt.:


> HDD? Habe hier genug zu liegen, die irgendwann ihren Geist aufgegeben haben.


Ich kann mich chmee nur anschließen, man kann wirklich so ziemlich jedem Problem vorbeugen - auch zuhause -, aber das Teile irgendwann ihren Geist aufgeben ist unausweichlich. Vor allem Festplatten sind ein Schwachpunkt, egal wie viel Geld man investiert.
Doch der wohl wesentlichste Unterschied zwischen dem Rechner im Server-Raum und dem zuhause: Ersterer wird nicht abgeschaltet. Es gibt - neben unsachgemäßer Handhabung - nichts schädlicheres als das Ein- und Ausschalten.

Gruß
Enum


----------

